# Review of the Goldblatt 9" Vortex radial sander



## Krsw85 (Jul 20, 2016)

Up till now I have never had a problem with Goldblatt tools, one of the best stainless 12" knives I ever had was the Goldblatt classic woid handle knife. It did beautiful work for five years untill it got in a scissor lift accident, with that said, this sander sucks. I didn't have a problem with any flipping, but there is no foam pad with it, very bad, the hook and loop cloth started to roll on the edges and scrathed my finish, now im mad very mad. There is no foam pad made available by Goldblatt to my knowledge. Was not available at the dealer I bought it from, lucky for me it is the same size as the radius 360 and they make a pad that will fix it. If you buy one, make sure you get a full circle mfg power pad to go with it, or just buy the full circle brand to start with.... If the knucke on it doesn't hold up, thats what Im going to do. But for now I think im going to replace the hook and loop surface on this one and buy the full circle power pad to put on it.


----------

